# Stradalli Bikes



## darlingbill (Mar 22, 2013)

I wanted to jump into the carbon frame bike for a couple of years now but concerns around frame reliability and cost have kept me from making the jump…...

My current bike for nearly a decade is the TREK 2300 Aluminum with carbon forks and Shimano Ultegra components. This proved to be a great and reliable bike with over 25,000 miles including a week-long 620 mile ride down the California coast from San Francisco to San Diego to raise a million dollars supporting Challenged Athletes Foundation. Other than new tires/tubes/tape /seat and pedals everything else is original including thec hain still within tolerance. TREK set a very high standard of quality for me going forward.

I started my journey exploring the TREK Madone line and a couple of the Specialized models – all proven frames with exceptional reputations from exceptional companies. So what was holding me back…..well for most part the answer was cost. In both those brands moving to full carbon bike with at least equal(Ultegra) components was going to cost me around $7K with tax. OUCH !

About ayear ago I came across on EBAY a bike called the Stradalli Napoli with SRAM Red components and an impressive price tag. The more I looked, the more interest but in the back of my mind was that old adage “….if it sounds to be too good to be true….”

I started researching through forum strings and I found two common themes on Stradalli (1) first from riders that actually bought and owned one with nothing but praise for the bike, or (2) from disbelievers like me touting the components are imitation knock offs, frames are cheap Chinese rejects, the store does not really exist, the company is only a reseller of other bike, etc., etc., etc.

What to believe, what to believe? 

I needed to travel to Miami in February so I figured while I was there lets settle the issue once and for all and simply go to the address listed on their website. 

What did I find?

First the company does really exist. Just like any other bike shop, they have a showroom with about a 100 bikes already built. They have a very knowledgeable staff who themselves are avid riders and racers including triathletes. What they lacked was space dedicated to sell you everything else like clothes, shirts, accessory bags, etc. One hundred percent of the floor space (about 2200 square feet) is dedicated to bikes. They have a maintenance shop on the grounds and they do their own work. Nothing is contracted out or prebuilt.

So far so good !

Next were the bikes. The first thing the crew did was instead of starting with a frame, they focused on my riding objectives. We narrowed it down to three frames, so I took a spin to actually ride the bike – and what a ride it was. 

Next was the configuration and components. Every option was on the table from Shimano Dura Ace and Ultegra to Campy Record to SRAM Red. Last were the final touches,which handle bar, what headset length and angle.

There were a lot of rumors floating out there the frames are cheap Chinese rejects designed by someone else and the wheel sets second rate. Not the case. They design their own frames and work directly with the Taiwan manufacturer to build the frames for them. They even took me into the back to show me their new framet hey are designing and building to compete with the best race frames on the market.

So Iwas left with one final concern…. What is this really going to cost me?

In the end I ordered the Napoli with full Dura Ace 7900 components, 50 MM CarbonWheels, FSA carbon crank with ceramic bearings, etc weighing in at 15 pounds 1 ounce (without a seat or pedals because I wanted mine) – this was not a floor model they were trying to move, but one they built for me.

I already priced similar configurations and knew a like configured TREK or Specialized would approach $9k plus tax, plus assembly, plus shipping. One rumor posted was they would not assemble the bike for you. Again not true. You could choose them to do it or have itshipped to your store for assembly. I figured they were the expert in their own product so let them do it.

Including shipping and assembly this bike tipped the price scale at $4200 – yes forty two hundred dollars.

I guess the only thing left is to ride the bike and let you know in a couple of years if the bike is as good as everything else I found – but if I were a betting man, I would wager this will be a long relationship with my new Stradalli !

If you haveany questions I would be happy to talk with you so drop me an email at [email protected] – Thanks, Bill

UPDATE:

Well my bike came via FEDEX. The bike was assembled and near ride-ready other than attaching the handlebar to the stem, attaching the front wheel, and brakes and water bottle cages, plus my seat and pedals. That took ten minutes. The bike was perfectly packaged and well protected. Over the next few weeks, I have already put in several hundred miles and this has been the ride I hoped for. Frame design is forgiving on rough roads, and much lighter than my aluminum bike. The only things I noticed differently are carbon wheels with carbon-compatible brake pads to not stop the bike as fast as regular wheels and pads. Second, the wheels are so light that riding hand-free is a little more challenging due to lighter gyroscopic forces of the turning wheels. 

The bike is turning heads. While riding up Mount Diablo, a group of riders who clearly were superior athletes blew by me – all slowed to look at the bike and one stated that was the “coolest set of wheels he has seen”. A woman and her husband walked by my parked bike while sitting for lunch in Sausalito. I noticed they stopped and talked in Spanish. About ten minutes later she returned to take pictures of my bike. Every time I stop for a break, people come up to me to look at the bike and ask questions. Well you get the picture – that pattern is repeating wherever I ride the bike. I may have to go back to Stradalli and ask for “an advertising commission!!!”


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Reading through some other RBR threads on these bikes, I've come to the conclusion that dealing with this outfit should probably be avoided.

PS: Not sure if it's my computer gone mad or not, but the thread information note at the bottom of my screen says "There are currently 69 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 68 guests)." Really?


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

a guy on the local saturday run has one around here. the thing looks lovely, if a little too garish for my tastes. it sounds like you got a superb value and a great bike, to boot. enjoy it and keep us posted.


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

Sounds beautiful, and like a really nice deal! Congrats!! Share some pics when you can!


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

I dunno folks....this is the OP's only post and it's basically a commercial for Stradalli.....feels kinda spammy to me.

On a more positive note, I do like Stradalli's advertising campaign with the pretty womenz in little bikinis standing next to the bike.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

azpeterb said:


> I dunno folks....this is the OP's only post and it's basically a commercial for Stradalli.....feels kinda spammy to me.
> 
> On a more positive note, I do like Stradalli's advertising campaign with the pretty womenz in little bikinis standing next to the bike.


+1

reads like the owner of stradalli posing as a "customer" to dispel all the "misconceptions" about the outfit.


----------



## darlingbill (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry if my post feels more like a commercial. It really is not and I have no connection or incentive to the company. As a consultant my job requires a lot of writing so I sometimes tell a story and that came through. Like many other posting I really had huge concerns it but those were resolved in my on-site visit. I am simply a poor white guy living on a USAF retirement who could not afford big bucks for a bike, nor did I want to get ripped off. This is not the best or fastest or lightest bike on the market but for four grand it is an excpetional price for what you get. I sense most of us do not have the financial bandwidth, nor top end racers to spend ten grand and I am just letting others like me know there are options without breaking the bank. Thanks, Bill


----------



## perpetuum_mobile (Nov 30, 2012)

Another troll thread. Ignore!

And btw paintjobs on those stradalli chinese open-mold bikes are fugly. I would never ride something so gaudy. You can get similar or the same frames on the e-bay without the crappy paintjob twice as cheap.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

perpetuum_mobile said:


> Another troll thread. Ignore!
> 
> And btw paintjobs on those stradalli chinese open-mold bikes are fugly. I would never ride something so gaudy. You can get similar or the same frames on the e-bay without the crappy paintjob twice as cheap.


Yes, but you must admit that the chicas in the Stradalli ads are pretty danged cute! 

I suspect it is the norm for supermodels to stand next to cheap Chinese bikes wearing nothing but bikinis or lingerie.

View attachment 277783


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I think the bike looks better in black:

View attachment 277796


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

If you purchase the Stradalli _Platinum Level _bike service contract, a couple of technicians will do a house call to clean your bike.






Although, I hear the crank the polishing service and associated _happy ending_ will cost you extra.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey guys, go easy on Stradalli. At least the company owner (Mr. Steinbacher, the person on the left in the photos) has a sense of humor and is receptive to public comment.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I've never ridden one, know nothing about the company, and won't recommend them either way. But, there are some pretty serious racer dudes here locally who ride them hard. If they were made of paper mache they wouldn't stand up to what I've seen them do.

And, the ads are nice.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Fireform said:


> If they were made of paper mache they wouldn't stand up to what I've seen them do. And, the ads are nice.


I don't think anyone here has claimed that their bikes are inferior.

As to their ads: they may be "nice." But they don't exactly suggest "serious business enterprise" to me. Of course, I'm old and Mr. Steinbacher is not. So he may have hit on a perfectly good way to peddle bikes to younger customers.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

I have no issues with Stradalli's bikes. They probably perform just as well as most of the carbon frames available today. They should ride fine, perform well and be reasonably reliable. However, the OP is either intentionally misleading or naive. For one, a full carbon Madone with Ultegra is $3700, not $7k. If you include the Stradalli carbon clinchers ($800 on ebay) you are up to $4600, still not the outlandish $7k figure he came up with. 

Beyond that, the Trek would come with a lifetime warranty on the frame...one that would actually be honored. Stradalli frames come with a 1-year warranty, whether or not they will honor said warranty is discussed in other places on the web. I think it would be pretty hard to argue that Stradalli has the similar R&D capabilities to Cannondale, Specialized, Giant, etc. They are (most likely) re-branding open mold frames, possibly with "custom" layups or similar trivial changes.

Again, there is probably nothing wrong with the bikes, but anyone who believe they are an apples-to-apples comparison with current models from Giant, Specialized, Trek, Felt, Focus, etc. is mistaken. IMO you are better off downgrading from Dura Ace to Ultegra and paying the same amount with a brand possessing a track record of supporting their customers and designing solid products. 

For what it is worth, for $1000+ less than what the OP spent on his bike I was able to purchase the frame below (new), and build it up as shown below. It weighs 13.20 without saddle or pedals, for direct comparison to the Stradalli that the OP mentioned. It has a 5-year warranty, factory support and Thibaut Pinot performing R&D every racing season. Sometimes you have to look a little deeper to really understand the value proposition being offered.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

xjbaylor said:


> It weighs 13.20 without saddle or pedals,


Nice bike.

Why would you weigh a bike with missing parts?

Are those not on there now? You cant ride without them. I am confused.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

tihsepa said:


> Why would you weigh a bike with missing parts?


That is what the OP provided, 15lbs 1 oz. without saddle or pedals. I know what my complete bikes weighs, as well as the pedals and saddle individually, so the math wasn't that hard. Bike-pedals-saddle = direct comparison to OP's incomplete weight. (Don't tell anyone, but I rounded the weights and did the math in my head.)


----------



## Kemmelberg (Dec 27, 2005)

Well, if the OP doesn't make it in his day job, he definitely could make it writing Penthouse forum letters. His account of his visit had about the same credibility.


----------



## alegerlotz (Feb 8, 2013)

Kemmelberg said:


> Well, if the OP doesn't make it in his day job, he definitely could make it writing Penthouse forum letters. His account of his visit had about the same credibility.


"I thought that something like this could never happen to me, but I assure the story I'm about to tell is true..."


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

ferrari should send stradalli a C&D order for using that font.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

charlox5 said:


> ferrari should send stradalli a C&D order for using that font.


That Ferrari rip-off font and shield was the first thing that put me off about Stradalli when I came across their site some time ago. Amazing they get away with it.


----------



## paulfeng (Jun 10, 2011)

looigi said:


> I think the bike looks better in BACK:


there, FIFY


----------



## Bozin1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello all. I can understand the skeptic view; especially with the hot models cleaning bikes and the massive narrative from the OP. I can tell you, I'm not a representative from Stradalli not do I have any affiliation. In fact, I live in California, Stradalli is based in Florida. Any how, I purchased the cheapest frame they offered as I wanted to make the jump from my TREK 1.2 to carbon fiber but with low $. I found the RP Red Pro frame set for 450$. I had 105 Ultegra mix upgrades on myTREK, I figured, get the frame and transplant, so I did. I have to admit, the bike is Awsome! It's not that much lighter and I still needed to purchase the head set, carbon seat post and bottom bracket from Stradalli which 135$ extra, but the finish product made the bike worth it. I love this bike and I have no issues with Stradalli. The price point is excellent. No complaints at all. This was the end product. Sorry, couldn't figure out how to rotate photo.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Funny how Stradalli threads always degenerate into woofing about the logo. I don't think that was the OP's concern. 

They sell good no-nonsense race bikes. They may be open mold yadda yadda but at least there is some customer service.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I live and ride in South Florida so I see a decent amount of Stradalli bikes on the road. I have never ridden one but they have a good rep locally and there are lots of stories about them being out of stock on a certain frame or component so they upgrade you for free. A friend of mine was saving for a bike they had on clearance. A carbon bike with 105, and she left a deposit on it. Went back 4 weeks pater to buy it and found out to was sold. They gave her a better frame with Ultegra that would have been $3600 instead for the same price they sold her the first bike. She was thrilled a loves the bike


----------



## jwedge (May 7, 2008)

I purchased a Stradalli R7, the bike rides well and was good value. But their customer service and quality control are crap. Save your money to shower down on another manufacturer.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Fireform said:


> Funny how Stradalli threads always degenerate into woofing about the logo. I don't think that was the OP's concern.
> 
> They sell good no-nonsense race bikes. They may be open mold yadda yadda but at least there is some customer service.


I can't comment on the bike itself, but the fact that Alfa Romeo, Maserati, and Ferrari have named some of their models "Stradale", "Stradalli", copying the Ferrari font, gave me the impression that the company wanted to give the impression of a quality Italian name, but are really just "run of the mill"...YMMV.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

colnagoG60 said:


> I can't comment on the bike itself, but the fact that Alfa Romeo, Maserati, and Ferrari have named some of their models "Stradale", "Stradalli", copying the Ferrari font, gave me the impression that the company wanted to give the impression of a quality Italian name, but are really just "run of the mill"...YMMV.


If you can't "comment on the bikes themselves" why are you wasting our time?


----------



## Bozin1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Does anyone here own a RP red pro? Just wondering what experiences they've had with the bike.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

A friend of mine has an R7 with 9000 mechanical on it and loves it. A lot of good racers in s Florida on that bike


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Fireform said:


> If you can't "comment on the bikes themselves" why are you wasting our time?


Given that this is a thread about the "brand", there may be people who are not aware of the naming history and/or its applications at other manufacturers, as many Italian frame manufacturers typically take on the last name of the builder. 

Going forward, if you feel like your time was wasted by reading unhelpful post, you may feel like you wasted more time by commenting about it...just a thought.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

colnagoG60 said:


> Given that this is a thread about the "brand", there may be people who are not aware of the naming history and/or its applications at other manufacturers, as many Italian frame manufacturers typically take on the last name of the builder.
> 
> Going forward, if you feel like your time was wasted by reading unhelpful post, you may feel like you wasted more time by commenting about it...just a thought.


The thread is not a waste of time. Your post, not so sure. Care to comment on the effect of a company's logo on the performance of a frame?


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Fireform said:


> The thread is not a waste of time. Your post, not so sure. Care to comment on the effect of a company's logo on the performance of a frame?


Nothing in my posts stated that "This thread is a waste of time". I mentioned the use of the "name" in other marketing venues, implying that there may not be a "Mr. Stradalli" making frames. As far as the quality, I already stated my thoughts as "indifferent", per the "YMMV" (aka, Your Mileage May Vary). If its a great frame, then great.

However "I'd" be more inclined to do a little more research on a US based bike company, named after several Italian cars, if interested in purchasing. If I'm alone in this regard, or if my posts were not relevant to the topic, or if my information was not beneficial to anyone, feel free to report to the moderators to have them removed.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Fireform said:


> A friend of mine has an R7 with 9000 mechanical on it and loves it. A lot of good racers in s Florida on that bike


Good point, Stradalli sells a solid piece of hardware.
Grant Potter has proven that they hold up, he also proves it's the rider not the bike. 
Training with Potter. About Grant Potter
I don't own a Stradalli but being in the CFL area would consider it as they are close enough to deal face to face and they have some decent pricing.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

colnagoG60 said:


> Nothing in my posts stated that "This thread is a waste of time". I mentioned the use of the "name" in other marketing venues, implying that there may not be a "Mr. Stradalli" making frames. As far as the quality, I already stated my thoughts as "indifferent", per the "YMMV" (aka, Your Mileage May Vary). If its a great frame, then great.
> 
> However "I'd" be more inclined to do a little more research on a US based bike company, named after several Italian cars, if interested in purchasing. If I'm alone in this regard, or if my posts were not relevant to the topic, or if my information was not beneficial to anyone, feel free to report to the moderators to have them removed.


So far, your contribution is that you don't like their logo. Ok. Anything else?


----------

